# What bonus point promotions have you taken advantage of this year?



## gatelouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Just curious how avid this group is when it comes to bonus promotions from AGR points. Note that I haven't included the year-round promotions (refer-a-friend, Select/S+ bonus, AGR mall, etc.). This poll asks how enthusiastically you've responded to this year's seasonal promotions.

[edit--oops; can a mod reset my "null vote" so that I can cast a ballot?]


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to second the reset of the "null vote." I accidentally hit it and before it was too late couldn't go back


----------



## AlanB (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no ability to undo a null vote; I think because of how you set up the poll. Some polls do allow you to revoke your "null" vote. However, if you want to send me your votes, I can edit the actual numbers reported to reflect votes for each item that you did participate in.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 19, 2011)

I ended up with some of the spring points simply because that's when I was traveling, not because I went out of my way to enthusiastically participate in any given promotion. Most of my bonus points never materialized anyway. I'm not sure why I have a 50% failure rate in obtaining points but apparently it's because every time I make a change my AGR number gets removed from the itinerary. I make a lot of last-minute changes so that means I have a lot of zero-points runs even though I'm really careful about making sure the initial reservation has my AGR number attached. I hope Amtrak fixes whatever causes that someday. I don't mind feeding my stubs into the website form but for some reason they make you wait a few weeks before you can do anything about your missing points and by that time I've long since lost track of my stubs. Why doesn't the website simply hold the numbers until the designated wait period is over and process them then instead of expecting us to do all of this scheduling and entering manually?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 20, 2011)

I've participated in four promotions, but only because they fit into my existing plans. I'd have taken the trips or rented the car anyway, but if Amtrak wants to give me extra points for what I would have done without the bonus, who am I to argue? :lol:


----------



## amamba (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not going to take a trip just for the bonus points. I have luckily been able to take advantage of spring double/triple points and fall double points because of existing trips. I also had a "boarding bonus" promo this winter that I used that gave me double points. I have also used the AGR MC double point promotion this summer.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 21, 2011)

I did a points run this afternoon (5 miles each way) that I might not have done but for the double points. I was able to take advantage of most of the promotions by taking trips that I had already planned and buying products with my AGR Master Card. However, I was motivated by the credit card promotion to purchase some office supplies in September that I probably did not need until December.


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 26, 2011)

We just both purchased the 10,000 + 50 percent bonus over the weekend and plan to use many of them up in the next few days. We also had more than 51,000 points already from purchases, etc.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I might wager the poll is missing a selection: the annual Train Day promotion with the double/triple points offers. I know I take advantage of that one, even if I don't have any particular place to actually go. If I have the time off, I'm on a train on Train Day!


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 23, 2011)

Blackwolf said:


> I might wager the poll is missing a selection: the annual Train Day promotion with the double/triple points offers. I know I take advantage of that one, even if I don't have any particular place to actually go. If I have the time off, I'm on a train on Train Day!


National Train Day was included in the "Spring Double/Triple Points" promo.


----------

